# Another set of quads!!



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Well today Bella had 3girls & 1 boy. They are beautiful & BIG. And there are still 2 more does to kid.

































Unfortunately one of Indy's quads died in his sleep last night?? He was biggest out of them all. Tally so far 7 boys & 6 girls.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of babies. They look really good. Sorry that you lost one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you are getting a lot of kids! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh Wee, what a way to increase your herd! Nice babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of kiddo's, congrats. 

Does momma have 4 working teats and have plenty of milk for all 4?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Lots of littles! Super cute, belated congratulations!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow! how'd she have all those super big babies! Give her a pat and a scratch she done good!


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, that is a lot of kiddo's, congrats.
> 
> Does momma have 4 working teats and have plenty of milk for all 4?


No she only has two teats & me! 
I top them up with their mum's milk or any other mum that will stand still for me.  they are the cutest litte creatures. <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are a good goat momma.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. I am just amazed at how big those quads are. They look good. Sorry you lost one tho.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

adorable! congrats!!!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my! How exciting! I am patiently waiting, we are on day 152 here and I just cant seem to bribe her to go on and do it already!!!


----------

